# Would you tell your sons to get married?



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I don't have any children, but my advice to young single men is "emigrate to a less misandrist country".


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

tech-novelist said:


> I don't have any children, but my advice to young single men is "emigrate to a less misandrist country".


Like Yemen?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hell to the no!

I'd say that they are both extremely capable of making that move well enough on their very own accord without me ever weighing in on it!

Now if they out and out just ask their old man for advice on the topic, then that's clearly another thing!*


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Personal said:


> Like Yemen?


No, like Ecuador or Panama. Those are just examples, of course. Pretty much any Spanish-speaking country is going to be less misandrist than English-speaking ones.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol, tech is so oppressed. Sniff sniff


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My son is 28. He has never been the type to proclaim any intention of getting married "someday". He's always been pretty indifferent on the matter. But he has said he will get married if he decides it is something he wants. In the meantime he's having too much fun just being his own man. Surrounded by lovely women, of course.

All I tell him is that it is entirely up to him. It isn't anything I'm worried about, what he does is what he does. Right now, marriage is clearly not on his horizon.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Well its not my place to tell them anything, but 2 are already married anyway. Marriage is a great thing.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If I had children, I'd tell them that marriage is a nice social and legal contract AFTER you already know that you want to spend the rest of your life with someone, and have already lived with them for long enough to really know them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

uhtred said:


> If I had children, I'd tell them that marriage is a nice social and legal contract AFTER you already know that you want to spend the rest of your life with someone, and have already lived with them for long enough to really know them.


MY kids know that they shouldn't live together before marriage. You can get to know someone very well without living in the same house. We did.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> No, like Ecuador or Panama. Those are just examples, of course. Pretty much any Spanish-speaking country is going to be less misandrist than English-speaking ones.


Had to look up misandrist but I agree with you completely.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Had to look up misandrist but I agree with you completely.


Yes, for some reason "misandrist" isn't known nearly as well as "misogynist". I wonder why? >


----------



## old red (Jul 26, 2014)

My advice will be to not marry a feminist. Keep far away from them. I married a traditional woman and my marriage has been awesome.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

It's a trap!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

old red said:


> My advice will be to not marry a feminist. Keep far away from them. I married a traditional woman and my marriage has been awesome.


My advice will be to not marry a Communist. Keep far away from them. I married a feminist woman and my marriage has been awesome.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Too funny. I'm a Feminist and I don't think MrH is complaining about being extremely well taken care of, having an equal partner and basically have a pretty damn good life.

I say the same thing to my son as my daughters, marry someone that believes in a real partnership, equity and has good strong morals. Protect your assets and never settle for a partner that does not contribute fairly.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I really hope for all of our sons to find the love of their lives one day...one has had a shattering heartbreak so far, another has caused heartbreak... things have not gone as smoothly as it has for me & their father... but I very much hope they find what we have someday, and build a family of their own... yes..

I wouldn't "tell" them to get married.. I just know they are the type that will want to, if they feel it is "right" , good, the compatibility is there.. and time has tested their relationship.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Never get married that is my advice


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

If my sons' feel like they found the right woman, I have no problems supporting them with their decision to get married. Likewise though, I am not going to push on them as if if they don't there is something wrong with them. 

I do like the idea of eventually being a grandparent and don't like the idea of having kids out of wedlock (maybe wedlock isn't the right word, I don't like the idea of being a single parent, not that getting married guarantees anything).


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> No, like Ecuador or Panama. Those are just examples, of course. Pretty much any Spanish-speaking country is going to be less misandrist than English-speaking ones.


You best advise them, then, of the property laws in the country they choose to go to. What most men who seek young and poor foreign wives don't realize is that they will lose absolutely everything they own and get kicked out of the country if and when she tires of him.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Personal said:


> Like Yemen?


I hear Putin has made it legal to beat one's wife. So I'm guessing Russia is a good bet too.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Yes, for some reason "misandrist" isn't known nearly as well as "misogynist". I wonder why? >


"Here is something to consider: the problem with being privileged your whole life is that after you have had that privilege for so long, equality starts to feel like oppression."


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

One has to follow one's personality type......Some people are made for marriage, some think they are but really are not. I finally found out (after 24 years) that marriage is not my thing but a good committed relationship can be good for me. I have the perfect balance of autonomy and companionship........


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I always tell young men I work with to make sure, beyond a doubt, that the woman they are considering married is grounded in as many ways as possible. I also tell them to always have an exit plan...to never get themselves into a situation that they cannot quickly extricate themselves from. I also advise them to keep a secret stash of fast-cash handy... about $5,000 or so....in a safety deposit box or in a jar under the garage floor... in case they have to bail from a cheating or lunatic wife.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> Too funny. I'm a Feminist and I don't think MrH is complaining about being extremely well taken care of, having an equal partner and basically have a pretty damn good life.
> 
> I say the same thing to my son as my daughters,* marry someone that believes in a real partnership, equity and has good strong morals.* Protect your assets and never settle for a partner that does not contribute fairly.


Someone who would say this is not a feminist.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I asked my son if he'd really thought it through and was sure, but did not encourage or dissuade him. He saw my first marriage - and my second - so knows what can go wrong or right. Besides, they've lived together for years already, so have an excellent idea about what to expect. They also seem very well suited to each other, and are both highly educated and have excellent careers, so the risk factors are low and the positive factors are high.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

old red said:


> My advice will be to not marry a feminist. Keep far away from them. I married a traditional woman and my marriage has been awesome.


 The obvious ones are relatively easy to avoid, but some of them are well-camouflaged.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I always tell young men I work with to make sure, beyond a doubt, that the woman they are considering married is grounded in as many ways as possible. I also tell them to always have an exit plan...to never get themselves into a situation that they cannot quickly extricate themselves from.


So that would be a "no".



bandit.45 said:


> I also advise them to keep a secret stash of fast-cash handy... about $5,000 or so....in a safety deposit box or in a jar under the garage floor... in case they have to bail from a cheating or lunatic wife.


Not bad advice, but unless they have a second passport it won't do them much good against family court.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I won't tell a grown man what to do. His father and I have raised him and now it's time for him to make his own decisions.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, one way to guarantee not to ever see your child (or grandchildren) again is to tell them not to marry the person the love. 

Their life. Their successes and mistakes.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

No. He wants to be a military "lifer" and I know from being a Navy brat myself what a hard life that is for the serviceman's family.

I believe the concept of marriage is going to fall by the wayside within the next couple of generations, at least in the Western world.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I raised my kids to be independent self sufficient adults. They don't need for me to tell them anything. They will make their own choices. 

A lot of this "be sure you marry the right one" stuff, is just hindsight that no one can know ahead of time. But I would recommend that they live together first. I don't care how much you can learn about them without it, nothing beats a trial run. I would also advise them (and my daughter) to experience sex (lots of it) before settling on the "One". There is no reason in today's world not to!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Someone who would say this is not a feminist.


From this statement I can only assume you don't know what a feminist is?


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

My boys are a long way away from marriage, and marriage will be their choice. I can only advise them, but like it was stated above I am raising them to be independent. My role as a father is to raise these boys to flourish when they leave the nest. There are many things that they will learn from me and my wife. They will be self sufficient and have a college education. 

Their entire life growing up is teaching them to leave the nest. Thrive on your successes, learn from a failure, and to care for their neighbor. Each winter I will snow blow people's driveways that can't do it for themselves. The boys come with me, and are learning to help others. Some of the people give the boys hot chocolate or five dollars, but it is their choice to do so. 

We took toys to the marines recruiting center for the toys for tots program. They spoke of this very proudly to both sides of our family. Kids need to learn, they learn very much just by watching mom and dad. So hopefully they are learning what is necessary to have a good marriage. We don't fight in front of the boys, instead we discuss things to a resolution. As of now the boys have no clue about infidelity, this was kept from them as they were too young. But they will hear of it soon, and solutions will be given to them in therapy. 

How they will decide about marriage I have no idea, but I hope they see the positives presented to them by my wife and I.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My son will make up his own mind on this. Right now he's still working on his education and building a career. He dates on and off when he has time.

He's talked about marriage and his plan to marry and have a family some day.

I would never tell him to marry or not to marry. He's had a strong mind of his own since he was a baby.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> Also, one way to guarantee not to ever see your child (or grandchildren) again is to tell them not to marry the person the love.
> 
> Their life. Their successes and mistakes.


Exactly! Ultimately I would never advise anyone to marry or not to marry. It's all entirely up to them, and what they want out of life.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> From this statement I can only assume you don't know what a feminist is?


Most feminists don't know what a feminist is....so why should I?


----------



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

Would you recommend they jump off a bridge blindfolded? Of course not. Two people can have a family unit w/o a contract with a State. Realize, he will get burned one way or another. It's just a fact of married life in today's world. It didn't used to be this way. Truly a shame. It, at one time, was a beautiful arrangement.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I would be very supportive of my sons if they wanted to get married. I wouldn't want them to think that marriage is a bad thing just because not all couples live happily ever after.


----------



## old red (Jul 26, 2014)

Personal said:


> My advice will be to not marry a Communist. Keep far away from them. I married a feminist woman and my marriage has been awesome.


Oh, this is too funny. Yes, my avatar makes it look as though I have Marxist leanings. But here's a true story. When joining this site, I couldn't think of an avatar name, so I asked my wonderful wife for some ideas, and she said: "Call yourself Old Red." Well, Old Red is the name my wife has given the red riding crop I use when my wife is restrained and we are at play. Yeah, she's not a man hater, loves being a brilliant mum, relishes being a woman, doesn't waffle on about 'the patriarchy', is extremely loving and generous and thinks that modern feminists are generally nuts. We both think that the original first wave feminists were important and fighting the good fight, but we have little to no respect for contemporary feminism.

Given communism's attempt to destroy the distinction between the two sexes, I am surprised that you thought I would be a Marxist, even considering the 'red' name. My advice to my boys still stands, and will be echoed by my amazing, feminine wife. Over 20 years married and I still get butterflies when I kiss my wife, so yeah, I want that magic to be a part of my children's lives, so the advice is to stay away from the feminists! My wife is not my equal - rather, she is my complementary opposite.

Nice try at trolling - but you missed the mark!


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

Right now going through my third divorce and I an highly negative due to my sad emotions raging like a 100 MPH roller-coaster, I would say no. Have a baby with a woman, pay child support and co-parent. Don't owe any property or assets together. Have a job that you can have every weekend off to see you child or have your (yours only) for the child to stay for an extended amount of time. Finally never take full custody unless the child's mother is incapable of raising the child. Let her deal with step dad issues.

Should he marry later and decide to have the woman he loves move in do not commingle money, but keep money for him and her to bail so neither feels trapped should they leave. I would say stay single and have a child like i stated. Never marry nor have a woman move in full time.

On the other hand, love and all the benefits of having a woman to love and cherish and the same is returned, and then know when to get therapy it is key. I would say yes it is still wonderful to be married in be in love.

May be that is why we say to our kids, I pray you find someone you really love, give some advice, but stay out of it. We don't want to hear in our seventy's you messed up my life. We usually get that when the kids are age 28 to 40.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

wild jade said:


> You best advise them, then, of the property laws in the country they choose to go to. What most men who seek young and poor foreign wives don't realize is that they will lose absolutely everything they own and get kicked out of the country if and when she tires of him.


Probably divorce laws in the US have been a good thing for older women. 

When my brother was looking for a wife the second time around, he had no interest in any hot young things who could have a baby on him and then divorce him and take all his money. He's a medical doctor. Instead, he married a woman 10 years older than he with teenaged kids at the time of marriage who had a very glittering career in sales.

My widowed mother is enjoying life dating two widowers. She says that both sets of kids approve. In her 80s herself, she is in good shape, dresses well and so on. She can also pay her own way.

One widower said point blank he's not interested in anyone much younger. Imagine these days, men in their 70s and 80s becoming fathers again. If you're Mick Jagger, you have the endless resources to take care of it.

And then the baby mama leaves and takes all the assets with her. That would certainly upset any prior inheritance planning that one might have had for the older / adult children.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

My advice is if you do get married, make sure 
A) your W makes at least 2/3 of what you make
B) make sure the woman you marry is frugal (I mean not desiring a 4000 sqft house, new car every year, tons of jewelry and clothes)
C) Don't let her be a SAHM for more than 6 months with each child
D) Make sure she is religious and similar to you

This way you don't get totally raped in court if she decides to bail on you.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I still think that marriage overall has made me happy. I want my kids to be happy. and thus my advice to my son is rather traditional.

"If ya wanna be happy for the rest of your life, Never make a pretty woman your wife." "so from my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marry you."


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Ynot said:


> A lot of this "be sure you marry the right one" stuff, is just hindsight that no one can know ahead of time. But I would recommend that they live together first. I don't care how much you can learn about them without it, nothing beats a trial run. I would also advise them (and my daughter) to experience sex (lots of it) before settling on the "One". There is no reason in today's world not to!


I mostly agree with this. Just in my little world most of our friends that lived together before marriage, are now divorced. The friends that didn't live together are still married.

I don't think you can ever be sure you're marrying the right one. There are criteria and clues to help you make that decision but people can change or put on a really good act. My BIL didn't marry until he was 34. He dated A LOT. He the married my SIL thinking she was the one. Even my husband and I thought she was a good person. Who knew, 10 years later she was going to go off the rails.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> I mostly agree with this. Just in my little world most of our friends that lived together before marriage, are now divorced. The friends that didn't live together are still married.
> 
> I don't think you can ever be sure you're marrying the right one. There are criteria and clues to help you make that decision but people can change or put on a really good act. My BIL didn't marry until he was 34. He dated A LOT. He the married my SIL thinking she was the one. Even my husband and I thought she was a good person. Who knew, 10 years later she was going to go off the rails.


Apparently people who live together first are more likely end up divorced which is interesting. 

I had 2 lovely sisters in law, my brothers 2 wives, both ended up cheating. We were all so upset. Its not just the spouse and children who are hurt, its the whole family.:frown2:


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I mostly agree with this. Just in my little world most of our friends that lived together before marriage, are now divorced. The friends that didn't live together are still married.
> 
> I don't think you can ever be sure you're marrying the right one. There are criteria and clues to help you make that decision but people can change or put on a really good act. My BIL didn't marry until he was 34. He dated A LOT. He the married my SIL thinking she was the one. Even my husband and I thought she was a good person. Who knew, 10 years later she was going to go off the rails.


Maybe because people who live together first recognize that they have choices? They don't have to settle for "one"? IOW they are a self selected group that tends to move around more. The fact that they divorce more that those that don't may or may not be indicative of how "successful" their marriages were. That is all assuming that fact is true, of course.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> I had 2 lovely sisters in law, my brothers 2 wives, both ended up cheating. We were all so upset. Its not just the spouse and children who are hurt, its the whole family.:frown2:


Yep. We're not sure if it was all an act or what. Even her own mother has told her that she's changed.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Of course, one can always find an article which refutes someone's opinion:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...arriage-longer-increases-chances-divorce.html


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell to the no!
> 
> I'd say that they are both extremely capable of making that move well enough on their very own accord without me ever weighing in on it!
> 
> Now if they out and out just ask their old man for advice on the topic, then that's clearly another thing!*


Well, out and out with it.

What would you advise?

My advice is simple. 

Do not marry for love. 
Do not marry for sex. 
Do not marry for companionship. 
Do not marry because you enjoy doing the same things and doing them together.
Do not marry because you agree on most things.

No!

Marry because all of those things exist between you.
Marry because you are very compatible.

Anything less than being compatible will bite you in the end, bite you in the wallet and bite through the bond that binds you...together.

I would also say, "GOOD LUCK!"

Talk is cheap.

I failed at this........as did many!


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

1- It is their life;
2- It would insult their intelligence if I told them what to do with their own private life;
3- Just because parents had a bad marriage experience, doesn't mean sons will too;
_____________________
In other words, no I wouldn't.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

wild jade said:


> I hear Putin has made it legal to beat one's wife. So I'm guessing Russia is a good bet too.


I saw he decriminalized spousal abuse -- making it an administrative offense. Of course as long as it's a minor beating...no broken bones.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes absolutely. Someone flexible, smart, funny, with character, ambitious, who admires them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

old red said:


> Personal said:
> 
> 
> > My advice will be to not marry a Communist. Keep far away from them. I married a feminist woman and my marriage has been awesome.
> ...


Actually it was an attempt at humour - and yes evidently I missed my mark.

Your avatar does not make it look like you have Marxist leanings.

At no point did I ever think you were a Marxist, Leninist, Trotskyist, Maoist, Communist or any other of their ilk.

I'm sorry my humour got lost in translation.

I chose Communist because it was an "ist" that fit, I could have just as easily written "don't marry an Anarchist or a member of the Milizia Volontaria per la Sicurezza Nazionale MVSN (Blackshirts)". But MVSN is a bit of a mouthful and some of my wife's relatives back in the day in Italy were members of that Fascist organisation, so I wrote Communist instead.

So my advice (of which my wife concurs) still stands, don't marry a Communist.

True story, back in 1996 when my wife and I started having sex with each other, when she was a politically active Feminist organiser in a Feminist Collective (who was being invited to dine with the then reigning political elites), I recall my wife was no friend to Socialist Party/Communist Party members and other Trotskyists, who were then trying to push their agendas through her collective.

Funnily enough back in the day I saw my wife give a speech once at a Feminist event and I didn't hear her say patriarchy at all. In fact the only time my Feminist wife has ever mentioned patriarchy to me, is when she's joked that I was to blame for something because of "patriarchy".

As it turns out my wife who was an active Third-wave Feminist, has never been a man hater. Nor has she ever been "generally nuts", and fortunately for her has also never suffered from any anxiety, depression or any other mental illnesses either.

As to being a brilliant mother, who knows? Both of our kids are quite accomplished academically, with our 16 year old son topping his school in a number of subjects last year (and almost topping all of the rest), while they both rate highly in national testing as well. Plus our 13 year old daughter is a talented musician, that is gifted in the visual arts and has also been competitive in a number of sports at Regional and Zone level. Yet they seem to be very happy, seem to be liked by their friends and seem to like talking to us as well. So I figure my wife and I, are probably not the worst of parents.

I also appreciate the fact that my wife got her Applied Science degree and other tertiary qualifications. Which has afforded her the opportunity to be employed in private enterprise and public service, which includes middle and senior management roles in Government.

Although my wife is happy to be a woman, I don't know if she relishes being one since it's not like she chose to be a woman.

As to being feminine, my Feminist wife is an attractive, highly sexual, 46 year old woman, who still has a fine figure and waistline. Who often wears REVIEW dresses and similar with vintage handbags and jewellery. That said since she doesn't always want to tower over me, she doesn't always wear heels.

Incidentally most of my wife's contemporary Feminist friends, also appear to be happily married to men that they adore.

So considering my experience of knowing a number of Feminists and having been with one for close to 21 years (17+ years married). I find your perspective of Feminist women, very far removed from the reality that I have seen.

At the end of the day I am very fortunate for having married my luscious, accomplished and fun, Feminist wife.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@old red I just wanted to add, that I hope you and your wife continue to enjoy each other for another 20.


----------



## old red (Jul 26, 2014)

Personal said:


> Actually it was an attempt at humour - and yes evidently I missed my mark.
> 
> Your avatar does not make it look like you have Marxist leanings.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the well wishes and I too am glad that you have such a great relationship with your wife and that you have the blessing of a wonderful family. It's great to read about your successful marriage after reading about so many posters here who are in such emotional pain because of their marriages.

For clarification, the following quotes typify the type of feminism that my wife and I believe is toxic:


*“I want to see a man beaten to a bloody pulp with a high-heel shoved in his mouth, like an apple in the mouth of a pig.” - Andrea Dworkin

“I feel that ‘man-hating’ is an honorable and viable political act, that the oppressed have a right to class-hatred against the class that is oppressing them.” - Robin Morgan, Ms. Magazine Editor

On the topic of campus rape allegations: “Why could we not expel a student based on an allegation?” - Amanda Childress, Sexual Assault Awareness Program coordinator at Dartmouth

“I’d kill myself.” - Lena Dunham’s response to the question “What would you do if you woke up as a man?” 

"The patriarchy is using equality to oppress women. We need a new wave of feminism to be more equal than men." *- Jessica Valenti *


But maybe contemporary feminism is a much 'broader church' and our judgements have been too harsh. Either way, I will protect my children, both male and female, from the type of toxic stuff that I have quoted. My wife is very accomplished in her professional life too, and she is a prolific reader. However, we both don't like the way that feminism is set up as an 'us versus them' ideology. Whenever I hear the terms 'male privilege' or 'the patriarchy' I immediately think of all those poor men throughout the ages who were forced to go out and fight wars or complete dangerous jobs, etc. For every woman who has been oppressed, I bet that there has been a man who has been treated as disposable.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

old red said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and I too am glad that you have such a great relationship with your wife and that you have the blessing of a wonderful family. It's great to read about your successful marriage after reading about so many posters here who are in such emotional pain because of their marriages.


Likewise thank-you.



old red said:


> For clarification, the following quotes typify the type of feminism that my wife and I believe is toxic:
> 
> 
> *“I want to see a man beaten to a bloody pulp with a high-heel shoved in his mouth, like an apple in the mouth of a pig.” - Andrea Dworkin
> ...


My wife doesn't agree with those quotes (it's not her cup of tea) and nor do I, that said for a number of years she used to read Ms. magazine and I know she didn't always agree with all of its content. She much preferred another (then more contemporary) Feminist magazine, which didn't enjoy the same longevity of Ms.



old red said:


> But maybe contemporary feminism is a much 'broader church' and our judgements have been too harsh. Either way, I will protect my children, both male and female, from the type of toxic stuff that I have quoted. My wife is very accomplished in her professional life too, and she is a prolific reader. However, we both don't like the way that feminism is set up as an 'us versus them' ideology. Whenever I hear the terms 'male privilege' or 'the patriarchy' I immediately think of all those poor men throughout the ages who were forced to go out and fight wars or complete dangerous jobs, etc. For every woman who has been oppressed, I bet that there has been a man who has been treated as disposable.


Snap! My wife is also a prolific reader of non-fiction and fiction literature.

She shares the same or similar opinions on some issues with some Feminists, while she doesn't share the same or similar opinions on other issues. In my experience, she hasn't been the only one like that either.

Personally I have no problem with men volunteering or being required to fight in wars.

Aside from telling my son not to marry a Communist, I wouldn't tell my son (or daughter) to get married.


----------

